# Adjustable Height Workbench



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I have a design for an adjustable height workbench that I'm working on. I've estimated the cost to build to be around $200. The design is now complete, but I still have to build it to see how it works. There are some parts that require lathe and milling machine use, so it may not be suitable for everyone, but who knows; if it works like I think it will, I may get into making some of the parts to sell. There are plans available for an adjustable height bench, but mine is an original new design. As you can see from the following sketches, the scissors jacks, connected in tandem, are used to raise/lower the bench top. A cordless drill will be used to turn the jacks. A locking device secures the top at whatever height you wish. The height adjustment will be 12", or from about 30" to 42". The top is supported on 4 square columns and glide vertically inside the base. PVC rollers will guide the columns and keep it from rocking. Casters will be attached to the bottom of each column. Raising the top will automatically retract the casters off the floor. If you like, you may use these sketches to create your own bench. Feel free to do whatever you like Please don't use them for commercial purposes unless you give me credit for them.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Not the first one I have seen to use scissor jacks for lifting the bench top, but the first one I have seen to incorporate the retracting caster idea.

I think 4 jacks, linked together with a chain drive, or bevel gears and a cross shaft would have much more stability.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Crank49: I thought about 4 jacks, but I want to keep it more simple. I thought about hydraulic bottle jacks also, but they don't have enough travel. I want to try with 2 jacks and see how it works. I didn't show on the sketch (small details) the rollers that surround the center columns. They will guide the columns and minimize any tilting/racking/shaking. I thought about just a sliding fit without rollers, but I think there may be too much friction for it to move smoothly. Like anything, my design will require lots of tweeking to work out the bugs. Right now, I'm relying on the locking device to keep it stable.


----------

